# To good to be true



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

https://eastnc.craigslist.org/grq/d/columbia-40-middle-age-black-angus-bred/7042417281.html















Somebody is dumb or these are stolen.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

If those cows where run through our local auction without preg testing I doubt they would bring that much. I think someone needs cash quick and don’t want to get beat bad at stock yard. Comes down to location location.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

These are advertised as guaranteed bred. He's eating at least $10,000. Kentucky pots have been coming down here because prices are lower.


----------

